# HELP-Info needed USB - Serial Cable



## dx2olson (Apr 1, 2008)

I am trying to connect a newer computer (w/usb ports) to my toyota 850 embroidery machine. I bought a usb to serial adapter to use with the pre-existing serial cable and thought that would work but it did not. I called Datastitch today and they indicated that this seems to be a common problem encountered when updating to a newer computer. They suggested a BAFO (brand) cable. After looking at numerous web pages, I think I need the BF-810 cable...does anyone know specifically which one I may need? Also, if you have any other suggestions on adapters and/or cables that may work I would appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

dx2olson said:


> I am trying to connect a newer computer (w/usb ports) to my toyota 850 embroidery machine. I bought a usb to serial adapter to use with the pre-existing serial cable and thought that would work but it did not. I called Datastitch today and they indicated that this seems to be a common problem encountered when updating to a newer computer. They suggested a BAFO (brand) cable. After looking at numerous web pages, I think I need the BF-810 cable...does anyone know specifically which one I may need? Also, if you have any other suggestions on adapters and/or cables that may work I would appreciate the help. Thanks!


mmmm I don't know how much different your 850 is to my 820, but I got myself the cheapest adaptor I found (usb to db9, if you must know the brand I'll get back to the store on monday) and conected it to the original toyota cable ( couple of posts back the walkthorough) when you say it doesn't work what do you mean? if the machine is not recognized it could be your port settings. newer computers needing special cables, sounds a bit silly to me, but hey who knows the world of bytes coming in and out of that serial port. Now I'm running of any more possible explanations...


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Hope it helps, I found the manufacturer ( of the chip), look for an "FTDI" chip based, serial converter. and a regular db9 to db25 pin adaptor. I think you should be set , worked for me. 

luck


----------



## Chevmeister (Oct 7, 2008)

We ran 3 machines one being a Toyota 860 off a KEYSPAN USB 4-Port Serial Adapter. Keyspan | USB 4-Port Serial Adapter
It has worked flawless for 10 years or so.
They are also wired via CAT5 cable with 9 pin serial adapters but thats another story.


----------



## kylelnsn (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a lot of problems connecting mine, in the end it turned out I needed a null modem cable


----------



## chopper246 (Jan 27, 2008)

Use a serial to usb adapter with a null modem cable. Get an adapter specific for your operating system (XP, Vista, Windows 7). Here is one that works with all. http://www.usbgear.com/USBG-232MINI.htmhttp://www.usbgear.com/USBG-232MINI.html


----------

